# No Dot Crown



## deenodean (Oct 22, 2014)

These are the earliest of the Canadian Crown series , a qt aqua, ground lip , a line of amber swirl at the top to sweetin' it up. RB 11 # 672. [attachment=photo 3.JPG] [attachment=photo 4.JPG] [attachment=photo 5.JPG]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Oct 31, 2014)

Not knowing what "no dot" meant I had to look it up. I kinda like the simplified version shown better.[]Thanks for sharing.[][][]


----------



## deenodean (Nov 1, 2014)

Thx Cows..  For all those who dont know no , the ' No Dot Crown'  means that there are no Jewels around the circumference of Queens crown. There is also a no dot glass lid to match but I don't have it for this jar.  Hopefully someday I will.


----------



## sandchip (Nov 1, 2014)

Sporty looking fruit jar!


----------



## mctaggart67 (Nov 24, 2014)

Love the No Dots. I primarily collect Canadian medicines, drugstores and poisons, though I've got a few No Dots kicking around the house as decorator pieces. I've noticed that one of mine also has amber wisps in it. Makes me wonder when full amber variants will turn up!


----------

